# What speakers for under 700? Please help!



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok guys, I got a bunch of great info on here to make my decision on the receiver and bass speaker that I bought. Now I need help with the speakers. I bought a Yamaha RX V661 receiver and Klipsch 10" bass speaker and got them both at an incredible deal. I had originally set out to spend no more than 750 on the complete set-up, but soon found out I would be forced into a HT in a box. Now I have raised my limit, but have no more than $700 for speakers!

I listened to the Klipsch - Quintet SL 5's and the Klipsch - Synergy Series Quintet III's today and to me they both sounded awesome. They were hooked up to my exact receiver and bass speaker which was a plus too. My question is, are these quality speakers or should I look into something else? The 3's can be bought for 420 and the 5's for 670. Someone suggested the Polk Audio R150's which got great reviews, but at $50 for a pair are they really going to be that good? I want something that is super clean and clear, not necessarily super loud. Thanks again!


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

You've completely changed the rules by essentially doubling your budget. The possibilities are nearly endless at this pricepoint...time to start going store to store for demos.

Without thinking though, for $700 or less you could do worse for 5.1/7.1 using SVS's bookshelves or AV123's X-series. 

The Polk RTi line has been clearance priced for a few months to make room for the RTiA series. Pretty much any combination of RTi4, 6, 8 should fit in your budget.

Expect many others to chime in with suggestions...there is no single right answer.

-Brent


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

So are the Polk R150's going to be near as good as the Klipsch speakers I mentioned?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys and especially Sonnie. My HT will soon be complete!:devil: :jump:


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Fronts - Infinity Primus P252 $300/pair
Surrounds - Infinity Primus P152 $140/pair
Center - Infinity Primus PC250 $140
TOTAL $580

I prefer the sound of the Infinity Primus to the Polk RTi and they certainly are far better than the Polk R150s and Klipsch packages.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks guys, I am going to buy the Boston Acoustics set that Sonnie has.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

That's a good deal, congrats!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... I made him a deal he couldn't refuse... $700 shipped.


----------

